# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فوری ،مصاحبه دانشگاه اطلاعات وامنیت ملی(اونایی که رفتن خواهشا بیان داخل جواب بدن)

## mohsenda

*سلام از بچه های پارسال کسی رفته مصاحبه داشگاه اطلاعات اگه رفتید میشه بگید آزمون اختصاصیش از چه منابعی بود و تست هوش دانشگاه چجوری بود و تو مصاحبه چه چیزایی میپرسیدن* (تو رو خدا جوب بدید ضروریه)

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

پارسال داداشم شرکت کرد ک قبول نشد...اول ی آزمونی تو تهران برگزار میشه سوالاشم تست هوش و ی سری سوالات دیگه مثل اینکه اگه یکی از آشناهاتون خلاف کرد واکنشتون چیه و..ازین دسته سوالا..منبع مشخصی نمیشه معرفی کرد...

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

راستی تو این چند روز تست هوش آنلاین هارو کار کن..ایشالله ک قبول بشی.

----------

